# AGS vs ADGA?



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

I didn't realize until yesterday that AGS was for dairy goats specifically - I thought it was for all goats so never looked at it. 

So, do people usually belong to both, or just one, and which one? And why?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

AGS is a purebred registry only. They have few shows, have few goats at their nationals and have no appraisal and have no genetics website...not a whole lot of bang for your buck. The only breed that is usually dual registered is Nigerian Dwarfs, although with the talk of opening herd books in ADGA, there will likely be alot more purebreds in other breeds dual registered. Your goats will be registered in the registry the breeder is registered with, you can always bring candian registered goats and AGS registered goats into ADGA...beware of the little registries, their paperwork is worthless.

I use ADGA because it's the gold standard period. Vicki


----------



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks! I think that's what I needed to know. So more than likely the goats I eventually get will be registered ADGA?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In my opinion unless you are going to go with Nigerian Dwarfs, I would only buy goats that are ADGA registered. And Nubians, ADGA Purebreds only. Vicki


----------



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm still favoring LaManchas - still purebreds only, though. I think it will be a few (ok, a lot of) years before I have the knowledge to crossbreed for improvement. Rather not complicate things for myself at first.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

American LaManchas can actually breed up to Purebred. Plus, there is little if any discrimination amongst LaMancha breeders for American vs. Purebred. (American means registered, but somewhere in the pedigree there may be another breed - and it can be 15-20 generations back, the animal will still be American. That is in most breeds....LaManchas and Sables can actually breed up to Purebred.)

Hope this doesn't confuse you more! LOL


----------



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, I had read that, so it doesn't really confuse me more than I already was. :lol I just don't want to mess with it with my first goats - I have no idea how I'd manage breeding to preserve whatever the desired characteristic of the crossbreed was, while still breeding towards breed standard, you know? Or maybe you don't know, cause I don't think I know, so how can I talk about it... um. NM. :/


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

It took me a - while to wrap my brain around American v. Purebred and from what I have seen it really only comes into play with the Nubians. I *think* it has to do with them not being of Swiss origin. As far as LM's go I would just find good healthy animals from respected herds that you like and can afford and go for it - and if you only want registered stock then make sure that is what you get.

You will find that goats are like potato chips . . . you can't have just one.

Good luck,
Anne


edited for typo


----------



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

> As far as LM's go I would just find good healthy animals from respected herds that you like and can afford and go for it


I'm lucky there seem to be several respected breeders in reasonable driving distance of me, so I should be able to meet goats before buying. I should start emailing a few soon! *eeps in excitement*



> You will find that goats are like potato chips . . . you can't have just one.


Well, um, they are herd animals, so it's better to have a group anyway, right? *innocent look*


----------



## judyvansmith (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with Vicki...ADGA is the one. I breed Nigerian Dwarfs. I was so confused when I started out about how it should be done. I worked very hard to register my herd name with ADGA, AGS and NDGA....THEN I learned what Vicki just said...ADGA is all you really need. I am still a member of all 3. When I buy a goat that is AGS registered I do the transfer into my name then register the goat with ADGA. I do not buy goats that are just NDGA registered because ADGA will not take their registration and issue ADGA registration. They are not much help to the small farm, no shows close to me in Alabama. If I were close to their shows it might be helpful.
When I sale my kids I give ADGA paper work for their registration. I have also found ADGA to be the easiest to work with, they are way faster than AGS and they respond quickly if you have questions. Most new goat owners do have questions.
Start out with ADGA and enjoy your goats for a while. If you see a need to join AGS you can do that when need arises, if it ever does....good luck !


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I belonged to AGS when I first was in goats but then changed to ADGA


----------

